# Ivomec for goat kids with mites



## Farmer Jayne (Oct 21, 2013)

I know this info is here somewhere, but my patience at doing the research has left me.
I have 9 beautiful Nubian kids that arrived in the 3 days before Christmas. One of them ended up under a horse trailer that I use as a temporary shelter for my goats before I even knew he existed. Probably not a bad place for him to spend the first 10 minutes of his life because it's been terribly wet here ( it was raining when he was born) and one of the few dry places was under the trailer. The problem is that he picked up some mites. I know that Ivomec will clear them up but have been unable to figure out which type of Ivomec and how to administer it. One site said to give them an SQ injection, but I'm pretty sure we don't inject wormers into goats, and I think Ivomec is seriously painful, especially for 2 week old kids. So, my question:

What Ivomec do I use to kill mites on 2 week old kids, and what's the best way to administer it?

Thanks,
Jayne


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

This might be of help.
https://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/mites.html


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I don't know where you got the idea that Ivermec injection is painful? Anyway...

With such tiny animals, some clear injectable Ivermec in a syringe, no needle and squirt it into their mouth. That will kill all the mites, but not any eggs. So, plan a second dose in a week.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I like Cylence pour on for that type of issue.


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

mzgarden said:


> This might be of help.
> https://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/mites.html


Couple of quotes from that article.
"The mite spends its entire life cycle either on or under the goat's skin. This parasite cannot survive off the goat for more than a few days."

"Since mites can live for several days off the goat and in the environment before they die, sheds and bedding areas must also be frequently cleaned and treated."

I smell a contradiction. I've always found her to be a bit hyperactive and lacking in focus based on her writing. Sort of like fiasco farms. I read one of fiasco's articles where she starts by basically yelling at you to learn how to do fecals and then towards the end she says of the parasites viewed in the microscope, "how many is too many? I can't tell you that" 

(gee thanks for the help lady)

When I do a web search for livestock and crop subjects, I usually include the word "extension" and sometimes "Missouri" in the search in hopes of getting info from a university ag extension website. In this case, I'd do "goats mites extension" and this would be the results; https://duckduckgo.com/?q=goats+mites+extension&t=lm&ia=web


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd give the goat an oral dose of Ivomec and spray the entire area (and maybe the rest of the herd) with this:
https://happyjackinc.com/our-products/flea-tick-control/kennel-dip-ii/


> *Kennel Dip II*
> Kennel Dip II is a water-based, environmentally friendly concentrate that provides 30-day residual control of fleas, ticks (including deer ticks), lice, mange mites and stable flies. Effective and economical, it can be used as a dip, a sponge on or a premise spray. Compare Kennel Dip II to other formulas and spot-ons. Mix 1/2 oz. per gallon of water as a dip or sponge on or 4 oz. per gallon of water as a premise spray.


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

https://livestockvetento.tamu.edu/insectspests/mites/


> The approved methods of application for beef cattle and nonlactating dairy cattle include dipping the animal or using a spray-dip machine with approved acaricides, such as amitraz, coumaphos, permethrin, or phosmet, or by injection with ivermectin. Lactating dairy cattle can be treated by spraying with permethrin or coumaphos and with pour-on applications of moxidectin or eprinomectin.


The above is for cattle but ...
-----------------------------------
http://pods.dasnr.okstate.edu/docushare/dsweb/Get/Document-5175/EPP-7019web.pdf
Describes the three most common mites in goats
----------------------------------
https://aces.nmsu.edu/pubs/_b/B112/
Has a table listing different products for parasite control. They recommend Doramectin (Dectomax) 
---------------------------------
http://www.boergoats.com/clean/articleads.php?art=399
Tables 3 and 4 are for goats. Basically permethrin.
---------------------------------
http://pods.dasnr.okstate.edu/docushare/dsweb/Get/Rendition-9632/
Summary of Currently Available Insecticides Registered for Goats
Permethrin:
Artoban 11% EC Insecticide – spray concentrate for flies,
mites, ticks, lice, and keds.
-------------------------------
We're getting goats this year otherwise I wouldn't have done all this research.
It's looking like permethrin for external use (It's the only "registered" product)
Or Ivermectin or Doramectin for internal use.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

JohnP said:


> Couple of quotes from that article.
> "The mite spends its entire life cycle either on or under the goat's skin. This parasite cannot survive off the goat for more than a few days."
> 
> "Since mites can live for several days off the goat and in the environment before they die, sheds and bedding areas must also be frequently cleaned and treated."
> ...


I'm not seeing a "contradiction".
The mite will live their entire life cycle on an animal unless they fall off.
They only have a few days to get back on before they will die.


----------



## Farmer Jayne (Oct 21, 2013)

Wow. Lots of good replies here. Thanks.
Haypoint, from the link that mzgarden left:
"The dewormer Ivermectin can be injected SQ, dosing at one to two cc's per 50 pounds bodyweight weekly for at least three consecutive weeks. Use the 1% strength Ivermectin and inject SQ over the ribs with an 18 gauge needle to minimize discomfort because this product stings when injected."

I also have a faint recollection of the first time we attempted to worm our first goat. I'm pretty sure it was Ivomec injectable. 
We injected it SQ and I thought she started seizing. It just stung so bad that she threw herself around, screaming for about 20 seconds. Seemed like longer. Pretty scary for newbies.

Anyway, we're moving the goats to a new area (mite free, hopefully) so that should help diminish the chances of a reinfection. I need to worm all the mom's anyway, so oral doses of ivomec all 'round. I'll try to update and let you know how it goes.
Thanks again.


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I'm not seeing a "contradiction".
> The mite will live their entire life cycle on an animal unless they fall off.
> They only have a few days to get back on before they will die.


Let me shorten it
This parasite cannot survive off the goat for more than a few days."

"Since mites can live for several days off the goat"

So is it several days or a few that they can "survive/live off the goat". Survive/live? Pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

JohnP said:


> So is it *several days or a few* that they can "survive/live off the goat". Survive/live? *Pretty much the same thing*.


Yes, she said the same thing in different ways, which is *not* a "contradiction"
"Several" and "few" are both short, indefinite time periods.


> *con·tra·dic·tion*
> noun
> 1.a combination of statements, ideas, or features of a situation that are *opposed* to one another:


*Examples of several in a Sentence*
Adjective

It took _several_ days for the package to arrive. 
He arrived _several_ hours ago.

You can change "several" to "a few" without changing the meaning at all.


----------



## Farmer Jayne (Oct 21, 2013)

I have another question that goes along with this. I've done a lot of reading, but haven't found an answer.

Are mites species specific?

If they are, how did my little guy get them? I haven't had a case of mites in 4 years when I bought a bottle baby that had them. I haven't brought any new goats onto the property for 2 years. I have brought in bottle calves, but they don't share the same pen. I do have chickens that used to nest under the trailer, but they have been cooped for 2 months because of predators. 

Where did the mites come from?


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Just because I don't think it was asked, are they lice or mites? Although similar they're different critters and lice are usually easier to manage.


----------



## Farmer Jayne (Oct 21, 2013)

Pretty sure it's mites because of the way they initially presented. It started with tiny bumps on the underside of his ear flaps. It felt like sandpaper. Then moved to the areas around his eyes and nose. It was easy to see the irritated skin because he's white and the skin turned a bright pink, then became rough and scabby. This all happened very quickly. I've tried to get a picture, but it's ridiculously hard to get a close up photo of a bottle baby's face.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Farmer Jayne said:


> Are mites species specific?


Some are, while others can affect multiple species.



Farmer Jayne said:


> If they are, how did my little guy get them?


Many animals can carry mites but not show symptoms.
Others can react more to the bites.

Many dogs have Demodex mites but few of them develop mange unless they are allergic.


----------



## boerboy (Oct 7, 2012)

I remember reading Cylence pour on works well for sucking lice but ivermectin SQ shots works better for buying lice. Is that correct understanding?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It depends on what type of Ivomec you use.
There's a pour on formulation as well as an injectable.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Farmer Jayne said:


> I also have a faint recollection of the first time we attempted to worm our first goat. I'm pretty sure it was Ivomec injectable.
> We injected it SQ and I thought she started seizing. It just stung so bad that she threw herself around, screaming for about 20 seconds. Seemed like longer. Pretty scary for newbies.


I've only administered orally and I believe I learned early on it shouldn't be given via needle to goats. Pay close attention to dosage.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I like injectible for sucking lice and mites. Pour ons often work for both kinds of lice, less well for mites unless it's a systemic product applied topically. Lice are visible to naked eye, easily found by examining hair coats. Mites are microscopic and require skin scraping of multiple sites and animals to diagnose. Know thy enemy and read labels. 

It will not work if you do not diligently treat the entire herd twice AND clean and treat the environment twice. Doing things to get animals put of the barn and reduce overcrowding are also great - feed and water outside, increase space. Maximize nutrition and health to help prevent. Practice good biosecurity to prevent as well.


----------

